# Voting - SOTY Semi-finalists - Q2 Group



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*SOTY - Q2 Finalists*​
*Vote for your favorite from Q2*

Bill Hays - Tiger Scorpion2214.77%Bob Fionda - Victrix3120.81%Chepo69 - La Mazakota21.34%Chepo69 - Manotas96.04%Danny0663 - Aluminium and Micarta Slimline117.38%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid2718.12%Gardengrove - Tribute to Flippinout64.03%McKee - Eagle32.01%Ordie69 - Popsicle Shooter42.68%Rapier - Hype-x Altoid53.36%Torsten - 3D Slingshot2919.46%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the Voting thread for the Q2 SOTY Semi-finalists. If you would like to view the 2012 Rules thread, please go here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20861-slingshot-of-the-year-rules-and-discussion/

The Q2 Semi-finalists are:
Bill Hays - Tiger Scorpion








Bob Fionda - Victrix








Chepo69 - La Mazakota








Chepo69 - Manotas








Danny0663 - Aluminium and Micarta Slimline








Flippinout - Antler Hybrid








Gardengrove - Tribute to Flippinout








McKee - Eagle








Ordie69 - Popsicle Shooter








Rapier - Hype-x Altoid








Torsten - 3D Slingshot


----------

